# Applications Crash getswapspace(16) failed



## aorchid (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello,

I am not sure where to post this query, but it seems like it is a FreeBSD issue and not KDE/Emacs, but I could be wrong. 

In the past week I have been having difficulty with Emacs in particular crashing. I have seen the following error in the kernel log, but I don't know what to do about it. 


```
+swap_pager_getswapspace(16): failed
```

This is repeated multiple times from yesterday after the Emacs crash. The number at the end is variable. 

I am running Emacs-24.3 on 
	
	



```
FreeBSD freeenv 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #0 r248590: Thu Mar 21 12:44:17 PDT 2013     root@freeenv:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## sossego (Nov 21, 2013)

Try `# top` and `# ps aux|less`.

It is to show what is using the swap space and who/what is logged into your system.

Yes, I used the Boolean search.


----------

